#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Principle of CNC machine, pdf free download, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

## Brijkishor Kumar

*Description:*CNC is means computer numerical control and CNC is a microprocessor  dependent control system that accepts a set of program guidance,  processes and sends output control information to a machine tool,  accepts feedback information acquired from a transducer placed on the  machine tool and based on the instructions and feedback, assures that  proper motion, speed and operation occur.





  Similar Threads: Introduction of cnc machine, free pdf download, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Applications of nc machine pdf, free pdf download, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Features of nc machine, pdf free download, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Nc machine control system pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf, free pdf download Fundamentals of nc machine pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf, free download

----------

